# Farewell from Fergus C.....



## FergusC (Feb 9, 2017)

I apologise to all forum members for letting you know like this (and as forum virgin it's a bit wierd) but this is Fergus's wife here.  Fergus suffered a pulmonary embolism on Tuesday lunch-time and has sadly passed away.  Yes, this was very sudden.  As most of you will know, Fergus had a stroke in 2008, the same day that he got diabetes, kidney failure, liver problems and hard-to-control high blood pressure.  But he managed to wean himself off the insulin by tightly controlling his diet (aka. being a pain in the a?~e.  But he's a pain that Caitlin and I will miss every day of our lives. 
The dogs are torn between moping around, sitting in his chair and insisting of playing with their toys.  I'm sure they understand something has happened, but on Tuesday the pup didn't understand why Fergus wasn't throwing her ball for her.
I will keep monitoring this forum for a few days if anyone wants to post a response to this.  I know that Fergus spent most of time on here and the motorhome forums, so there a probably quite a few of you who saw a different side to him than I knew.
Anyway, thank you all for keeping him busy for the last 9 years.
Yours truly, Janice Crawford


----------



## Manda1 (Feb 9, 2017)

So sorry to read this my heartfelt condolences are sent to you and your family x


----------



## Janine (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm really sorry for your loss x


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear this. Condolences to you and your family. Xx


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 9, 2017)

Please accept my sincere condolences, Janice. His was a popular voice on the forum, often with just wry comment that spoke volumes. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear this, take care of yourself.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 9, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, sincerest condolences to you and your family xx


----------



## Robin (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I will miss reading his posts, he always had a delightfully keen sense of humour.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm so shocked and saddened to hear this Janice. He was clearly a real character and we will miss him very much on here. Sending you, your family and the dogs, sincere sympathy and best wishes at this very difficult time. Love from Amigo x


----------



## Hazel (Feb 9, 2017)

Janice, how difficult a time for you and especially having to tell people

Please accept my sincere condolences and know my prayers are with you and your family.

RiP Fergus


----------



## Flower (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry to read your sad news Janice. Fergus will be much missed on here. x


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry Janice. He was a truly lovely man and it was a pleasure to meet him last month.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 9, 2017)

So so sorry. Always good crack and a great sense of humour. RIP Fergus.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Feb 9, 2017)

My heartfelt sympathy to you and Caitlin.  Fergus was a top bloke.


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 9, 2017)

*I am saddened to hear of your sudden loss Janice, my condolences to you and family, Fergus will be missed at our forum where we are all family. RIP Fergus.

John*


----------



## khskel (Feb 9, 2017)

So so sorry to hear this sad news


----------



## Bloden (Feb 9, 2017)

How very sad. My heart goes out to you and your family at this difficult time, Janice. Take care.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this Janice, my thoughts go out to you and the family  Thank you for letting us know. I know Fergus was very well liked here, particularly for his sense of humour - he will be missed


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 9, 2017)

Janice, I'm so sorry to hear this news he was such a valued member of this forum


----------



## Ljc (Feb 9, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear this Janice. My condolences to you and your family.
Fergus was much loved on here and will be sadly missed


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm very saddened to hear this Janice. Sincere condolences to you and your family. Thankyou for letting us know.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 9, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, Janice. Fergus was a highly valued member of this forum.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm at a loss of what to say. I had the pleasure of meeting Fergus in Chester only last month. His sense of humour was very dry, and he never failed to make us all laugh on here!

I'm very sorry for your loss. He will certainly be missed here.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 9, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. Sending your family love and prayers at this difficult time. 
He was a very funny man, and I speak for us all when I say he will be missed. 
Take care! Xx


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 9, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss, sending love and best wishes xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear of Fergus's passing Janice, please accept my condolences as well. Fergus will be sorely missed by one and all.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Janice.  Fergus will be missed on here, especially for his witty posts.  Thinking of you and your family xxx


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Feb 9, 2017)

I am very sorry to hear this news. You & your family are in my thoughts during this very difficult time


----------



## Owen (Feb 9, 2017)

Fergus will be greatly missed but will remain with us in spirit. Truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 9, 2017)

Janice - I'm so sorry to hear this.  Fergus and I 'found' the internet Diabetes world together almost - originally both on another forum - so I think I always regarded him as an old pal I'd always known, who could usually be relied on to give an encouraging, sensible word and often - a guffaw - never a PITA here with his own problems.  And we all loved the dogs, if we say we are missing him they certainly must do more. 

Needless to say - my thoughts naturally go out mainly to yourself and Caitlin - since you will miss him most of all.

Sleep well Fergus.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 9, 2017)

I am so very sorry to hear your news Janice. Deepest sympathies for your loss and much love to you at this difficult time. Fergus was a real character and always raised a smile. He will be missed very much, even by people who did not ever meet him face to face.

Sincere condolences to you, the family and his beloved dogs.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 9, 2017)

I wondered why people were breaking out the blue candles again.  RIP Fergus, you will be missed.


----------



## margie (Feb 9, 2017)

Bless you Janice - it must have been so hard posting this. 
Deepest sympath to you, Caitlin and all your family.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post and let us know.  As everyone says, Fergus will be really missed on here.  Take good care of yourselves.


----------



## Pattidevans (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh Janice, I am so very sorry for your loss.  Fergus was a long standing and well respected member of not only this forum but others.  I have valued his input for many years in diabetes-support.org,uk and have loved his tales of the dogs and the van he converted.  No words can convey how terrible his loss to his family is, I would just like to give you a little comfort by telling you of the respect he commanded.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 10, 2017)

Janice, I'm just so shocked and saddened to read of Fergus passing.

Fergus had certainly been posting on fora since well before I had my diagnosis, and I first encountered him on another diabetes forum.  I always greatly admired how he had dealt with his metaphoric hand of duff cards; being able to come off insulin, then his other meds.  I often cited him to new T2 people who asked "is it possible to come off insulin" as someone who had done just that, and true to his nature, he would usually pop onto that thread with conformation and encouragement for the new person who would often be at least concerned, and most often very fearful.

His will be missed.

I hope you, Caitlin and the others who loved him can find a place to remember Fergus in happy times.


----------



## FergusC (Feb 10, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> I'm so sorry Janice. He was a truly lovely man and it was a pleasure to meet him last month.


Were you at the Chester event? Caitlin & I dropped him off and went walking the dogs for the day.  It seemed to really fire him up and he really enjoyed the day, even booked me in to take him to the next one...


----------



## FergusC (Feb 10, 2017)

Pattidevans said:


> Oh Janice, I am so very sorry for your loss.  Fergus was a long standing and well respected member of not only this forum but others.  I have valued his input for many years in diabetes-support.org,uk and have loved his tales of the dogs and the van he converted.  No words can convey how terrible his loss to his family is, I would just like to give you a little comfort by telling you of the respect he commanded.


Thank you Pattie, if Fergus was a presence on any other forums, then I don't know about them, I only knew about this and the motorhome forum because he hed left them open on the computer on Tuesday morning.  I'm a forum novice, so if you could pass along the message form me to any other forum sites I would be grateful.
Thanks again, Janice


----------



## FergusC (Feb 10, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Janice - I'm so sorry to hear this.  Fergus and I 'found' the internet Diabetes world together almost - originally both on another forum - so I think I always regarded him as an old pal I'd always known, who could usually be relied on to give an encouraging, sensible word and often - a guffaw - never a PITA here with his own problems.  And we all loved the dogs, if we say we are missing him they certainly must do more.
> 
> Needless to say - my thoughts naturally go out mainly to yourself and Caitlin - since you will miss him most of all.
> 
> Sleep well Fergus.


Thank you very much, I'm really touched by all the nice things that people are posting here, and on the motorhome site that he had left open on Tuesday morning.  He was the sort of character that you didn't forget.  And I'll miss telling me off for not watching my own diabetes properly.  In a few weeks I may even come back to these forums and take up his place.
Janice


----------



## FergusC (Feb 10, 2017)

AndBreathe said:


> Janice, I'm just so shocked and saddened to read of Fergus passing.
> 
> Fergus had certainly been posting on fora since well before I had my diagnosis, and I first encountered him on another diabetes forum.  I always greatly admired how he had dealt with his metaphoric hand of duff cards; being able to come off insulin, then his other meds.  I often cited him to new T2 people who asked "is it possible to come off insulin" as someone who had done just that, and true to his nature, he would usually pop onto that thread with conformation and encouragement for the new person who would often be at least concerned, and most often very fearful.
> 
> ...


Strangely enough, it looks like he was on this forum on Tuesday morning, probably while he was making himself a brew.  I'll miss him most because he won't be there to keep telling me to take my diabetes meds.  It's nice to know that he had forum friends with whom to pass the hours he was at home (between walking the dogs).  Thanks a lot, Janice


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Fergus will be missed.  I never had the pleasure of meeting him in person but we share a love of dogs and I loved hearing about yours.  Thank you so much for coming by to let us know, that's very thoughtful x


----------



## ypauly (Feb 10, 2017)

How very sad, my sincere condolences.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Feb 10, 2017)

Very sorry for your loss. It's very sad.


----------



## Brunneria (Feb 10, 2017)

So sorry.  I remember him fondly, and learned a great deal about D and about forums from him good example.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 10, 2017)

Saddened by the news of yours and the family's loss Janice...I knew Fergus through this forum and another...I would say he had a most irreverent sense of humour...and the gift of saying exactly what was right just at the right time...he made me laugh when I really needed to...gave support when necessary...I enjoyed his posts...his attention and his support...it must have been so difficult to tell us all here of his death...I'm sure that is  much appreciated by all of our members here and elsewhere...heartfelt sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Feb 10, 2017)

FergusC said:


> Were you at the Chester event? Caitlin & I dropped him off and went walking the dogs for the day.  It seemed to really fire him up and he really enjoyed the day, even booked me in to take him to the next one...


Yes I was. Fergus said you were off walking the dogs. I have 2 greyhounds so we had a laugh about the 'personality quirks' of the two different breeds and how much we loved them anyway. You are more than welcome to join us at future meets, in fact it would be a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 10, 2017)

I am very sad to hear this. I didn't have the pleasure of talking with Fergus, but did read his posts when I was on the forum.

Deepest condolences to you and your family.

Andrew


----------



## jusme (Feb 10, 2017)

My sincere sympathies in your loss.

jusme


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 10, 2017)

Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 10, 2017)

Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Jonsi (Feb 10, 2017)

I had the absolute pleasure of meeting Fergus in Chester in January, we were seated together and he regaled us with some very funny stories. He had terrific wit which he employed to perfect use in this and other forums. Although I didn't know him for long I will miss him. He was a Gentleman in the truest sense of the word. My heartfelt condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 10, 2017)

Extending my most heartfelt sympathy to you and your family. I liked to see his sig...now a two collie family.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 10, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Extending my most heartfelt sympathy to you and your family. I liked to see his sig...now a two collie family.


yes...I enjoyed that too Ditto...always made me wonder how anyone coped with two collies...they seem to have 'batteries' that are rarely exhausted!!


----------



## Paulines7 (Feb 10, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss and send sincere condolences.  Fergus will be missed on this site.


----------



## weecee (Feb 10, 2017)

Sympathy and condolences to you and your family


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 10, 2017)

My deep sympathy to you, Janice, and to your family. It's very hard when something like this happens suddenly. Thank you for letting us know. RIP, Fergus.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 10, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, Janice.  He was such a lovely witty person & will be sadly missed.


----------



## Michael12420 (Feb 10, 2017)

I am so very sorry Janice please accept my sincerest condolences to you, your family and your dogs, who I am sure were an important much loved part of your family.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 10, 2017)

FergusC said:


> Strangely enough, it looks like he was on this forum on Tuesday morning, probably while he was making himself a brew.  I'll miss him most because he won't be there to keep telling me to take my diabetes meds.  It's nice to know that he had forum friends with whom to pass the hours he was at home (between walking the dogs).  Thanks a lot, Janice



Janice - A thread has been started on the forum I mentioned.  I'll not post a link to the other forum here, but will send you a private message with it in.  You will be able to view the forum without logging in.


----------



## Ginny03 (Feb 10, 2017)

Very sad news. I remember first seeing his signature before I joined the forum and thinking that anyone with two collies must be a lovely man - how right I was! Love and best wishes to you and your family Janice x


----------



## Diabetes UK (Feb 10, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this Janice . My deepest sympathies to you and the dogs. Warm wishes to you all.


----------



## Steff (Feb 11, 2017)

Janice,
I would like to extend my deepest sympathy to you and the beloved pooches. 

Wamest regards.
Steph xx


----------



## Andy12345 (Feb 11, 2017)

Very very sad news  so sorry for your and our loss, will be missed by all, best wishes Janice x


----------



## Carolg (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your sad loss. Carol x


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2017)

Ziggy on dsf has posted this link to an article about him in Fergus and Janices local paper - http://www.rossendalefreepress.co.u...eloved-gentle-giant-12613201#comments-section

Lovely.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 16, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Ziggy on dsf has posted this link to an article about him in Fergus and Janices local paper - http://www.rossendalefreepress.co.u...eloved-gentle-giant-12613201#comments-section



I'm not ashamed to say that made me cry. Fergus definitely was a gentle giant. I thoroughly enjoyed meeting him in Chester in January and I'm sad that I won't be able to see him again.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 16, 2017)

Touched me too Rosie and I'm so glad that our messages on here and elsewhere helped Janice to realise how well respected and liked Fergus was.


----------



## FergusC (Feb 16, 2017)

From Janice Crawford - thank you to all Fergus's friends on this forum for your kind words.  Our local paper has today published the weekly copy , and though I knew that they were running an article on him rather than just an obituary, I wasn't really prepared for it to be on the front page! http://www.rossendalefreepress.co.uk/. Thank you all for keeping my husband company over the last 9 years......


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2017)

A lovely tribute Janice - really brings home the kind of man he was


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 17, 2017)

FergusC said:


> From Janice Crawford - thank you to all Fergus's friends on this forum for your kind words.  Our local paper has today published the weekly copy , and though I knew that they were running an article on him rather than just an obituary, I wasn't really prepared for it to be on the front page! http://www.rossendalefreepress.co.uk/. Thank you all for keeping my husband company over the last 9 years......



That's a lovely article Janice, I think they did him proud x


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 17, 2017)

lovely tribute.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 17, 2017)

A lovely, lovely piece that has left me with a bit of a lump in my throat.

It really does go to show how precious and transient life is and surely shouts to each and every one of us to make the very best of our own.  We have a today that Fergus simply doesn't.

I intend to make the best of mine.

RIP Fergus.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 17, 2017)

I know Rawtenstall really well. It's lovely there in the valley. Lovely people too, so I'm not surprised Fergus was well loved. He'll be so missed, not just on this forum but on others as well. A genuinely good man. RIP.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 17, 2017)

A lovely tribute for a lovely man RIP Fergus.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2017)

Janice - may the service you hold for him be a celebration of Fergus' life - and be uplifting for you all.

My own belief is that those who love us never truly leave us whatever happens to their mortal remains, but continue to watch over us, with the same love and care they always did in life.


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 17, 2017)

A very moving article. I sadly didn't get to meet Fergus at any forum get together. He will be so missed xx


----------

